# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  Wesmosis' Windows XP Pre-SP3 v2.5

## البوب شريف

*السلام عليكم و رحمة ألله و بركاته*  * ها قد عدنا و الحمدلله بعد مرور سنة و  نيف من الإصدار الأخير والذي  أستقبل  بفضل ألله بشكل حسن من الأخوة علي  نطاق واسع بدء من الهواة  إنتهاءً  بالمحترفين ,الصراحة لم أتوقع هذا  الإقبال والذي شمل حتي أناس  خارج العالم  العربي من مختلف بقاع العالم  (كندا ,اليونان ,الفلبين  ,اليابان ,كوبا  ,امريكا ,بريطانيا...الخ) ناهيك  عن مئات الإيميلات و  إلإتصالات الهاتفية من  جميع البلدان العربية تهنئي  وتشد علي الأيدي وتقدم  يد العون وتقترح  ,وتناشدني لإطلاق الإصدار الجديد !*  * لذلك وضعت في المحك بإن تكون إصدارتي  القادمة بنفس أوأفضل مستوي من  أختها  السابقة (2.0) و مما أخر في إصدارها  ألا وهو إنشاغلنا بالدراسة  والتخرج  وسنة الأمتياز فأنتم تعرفون أن الموضوع  هواية و تصميم الوندوز لن  يوكلني  عيش كما يقولون*   * تأخرت أربع شهور عن الموعد المقرر ألا  وهو شهر أربعة الماضي ,و لكن كل   تأخيرة فيه خيرة فلقد نضجت هذه الإصدارة  علي نار هادئة , وبرضو نضجت  أفكاري  وأزددت معرفة خلال الفترة الماضية عن  عالم الوندوز , فأكيد العلم  لا ينتهي  و ليس هناك كبير و لا كامل إلا ألله*  * الكثير ساعدني , فمنهم من وفر لي موقع و  منهم من تكفل بالتصميم و منهم  من  حاول الدعم المادي و منهم من عمل لوقوات  ....الخ و معظمهم لا يريدون  جزاءً و  لا شكوراً لكنااوردناهم عرفاناً لنا  بالجميل :smailes60:*   * وأيضاً الكثير بالدعم المعنوي و الأخير  هو اهمهم و الله , فكل من بعث  إلي  برسالة رقيقة أو كلمة جميلة , بارك الله  فيكم جميعاً و جزاكم ألله كل  خير*  * لعمري , وضعت في هذه الإصدار جل كبير من  خبرتي في عالم البرامج و  الوندوز و  راعيت الإتقان في العمل وأحستب أجري  عند ألله من دعواتكم  وأناشد ألله أن  تنال إعجابكم*    * كما عودتكم , التفاضيل الدقيقة للإصدارة الرابعة من وندوز وسموسس WW*  * هنا العناوين الرئيسية و المهمة:*  * - بناء الوندوز من الصفر بدمج آخر  التحديثات للب الوندوز من ميكروسوفت  و  التي بتاريخ 25-6-2007 و التي جعلت  رقم الوندوز يقفز من 06.0411 إلي   07.1030* * طبعاً من المعروف أن هذه التحديثات تزيد من فعالية و كفائة و سرعة و آمان الوندوز بشكل ملحوظ*         * - تحديث جميع البرامج المدمجة بآخر ما وصل إليه العلم في شهر 8 من عام 2007 , و التي مازالت إختيارية من ناحية التنصيب .*   * - إضافة و إستبدال برامج كثيرة أثبتت وجودها علي الساحة الأنترنتية*    * - الكثير لاموعلينا من الناحية الجمالية  للوندوز , أقول أنني ضحيت  بالواجهة  البراقة مقابل الفعالية و الإداء , و  لكني أضفت بعض اللمسات  الجمالية هنا و  هناك و التي لا تعرقل كفائة و سرعة  الوندوز* * مثل Screensaver أنيقة , خلفيات جميلة , 28 شاشة ولوج للوندوز و الكثير.*   * - أكيد مازلت مع وندوز XP إلي حين نضج  فيستا و إستقرارها , عندئد لكل  حادث  حديث , يعني توقعوا فيستا وسموسس و  لكن ليس في القريب العاجل*   * - هناك نقاط مازالت سارية المفعول من  الإصدار السابق من ناحية  تعديل   الريجستري لتسريع الوندوز و الأنترنت و  التحميل و الشبكة ,و - المحافظة  علي  الخصوصية بقدر الإمكان*    * - الحمدلله , الكل يثني علي  ثبات و إستقرار و سرعة النظام*    * - معظم البرامج معدلة بشكل خاص من قبلي لتكون بأسرع و أفضل أداء.*    * - سأحاول التحدث بدون إسهاب و إعطاء نبذة خفيفة علي فقط تحديث البرامج البديهية و المعروفة:*   * 1- تحديث برنامج النسخ , نيرو والغني عن التعريف*   * 2- تحديث المتصفح الرهيب فايرفوكس (أنصح  لكل من لا يستخدمه بتجريبه  أسبوع  فقط و سيري العجب العجاب) مدجج بأهم  الإضافات (أكتنشنس) و ثيمات  جميلة و  محركات بحث جاهزة للـــWikeipedia  العربية و الأنجلزيية ,  Youtube ,  Torrent Files , Yahoo Answers  ....الخ*   * 3- تحديث برنامج التحميل الأسطوري FlashGet*   * 4- تحديث أفضل برنامج تشغيل لجميع صيغ الملتيميديا Media Player Classic*   * 5- تحديث وندوز ميديا بلير*   * 6- تحديث الأنتيفيروس الرهيب NOD32 و القابل للتحديث*   * 7- تحديث الجافا من شركة Sun و المهمة في تطبيقات وصفحات الجافا علي الأنترنت*   * 8- تحديث المنظف العجيب CCleaner و القادر علي تنظيف الريجستري أيضاً*   * 9- تحديث البرنامج الغني عن التعريف  Winamp مع إضافة Skin جميلة و  أيضاً  بلقن لتمكنك من عمل كوبي لأي ملفات في  القائمة إلي أي مكان تريد*           * 10- تحديث محرر النصوص Win32Pad*   * 11- تحديث برنامج فك الضغط الذائع الصيت WinRAR*   * 12- تحديث المسنجرات Yahoo, MSN مع إزالة الدعايات المزعجة*   * 13- تحديث Xpize ذو الواجهة و التغيرات الأنيقة علي واجهة الوندوز*    **        
14- تحديث برنامج أختيار البرامج عند التنصيب WPI و الذي الآن يمكنك    إستخدام الكيبورد لبدء التنصيب بعمل Alt+Enter , و أيضاً عمل Pause و    Resume أو Abort            * 15- تحديث برنامج CPU-Z الذي يخبرك بتفاصيل قاتلة عن المعالج*   * 16- تحديث برنامج الفلاش*   * - لنأتي الآن إلي جديد البرامج و الإستبدالات (زي المبارة يعني)    و أنا المدرب أكيد lolz :*  * 1- إستبدال العجوز و البطئ ACDsee بالشاب  اليافع XnView , المتصفح  المغمور  بإمكانيات إحترافية و سرعة عالية في  إستعراض الصور والقدرة علي  إتمام  العمليات الإساسية بالنسبة إلي هواة و  محترفي تجميع الصور من تعديل  الألوان  و الإضاءة ...........الخ , البرنامج  معدل بشكل Pro و لن تجدها  كما يتم  تنصيبها تقليدياً* * ناهيك عن الفرق في الحجم , فالأول مع الكراك يناهز 30 ميقا , أما هذا الأخير فهم 8 ميقات لا غير بإداء لا يشق له غبار *          * 2- إستبدال Adobe  Reader برضو برأس  الحربة Foxit لجهاز أضبح كله  ثعالب ! ههه , عن تجربة  شخصية , سرعة و  وواجهة و لا أحلي في إستعراض كتب  الـــPDF , و الأدهي مع  عمل Edit و تلوين  السطور ...الخ :smailes46:*     **     
3- إستبدال الحزمة الضخمة K-Lite Mega Codec بالحزمة الجديدة Vista Codec Pack و التي أثبتت ثباتها و كفائتها و أكيد صغر حجمها  
4- إستبدال XoftSpy بقاهر السبايوير المشهود له بالبراعة في إصدارته SpyBot Search & Destroy   
5- إستبدال IDM لظروف تقنية فلكية بالمحمل الرهيب Orbit Downloader و    السريع في تحميل الملفات و أيضاً الفديو الذي يعرض علي الأنترنت مثل    Youtube , الذي أعجبني أيضاً في هذا المحمل هو وجود Context Menu إي قائمة    وندوزعادية عند Right Click علي إي ملف و بالتلي خيارات Copy أو Cut عكس    الفلاشجت و الــIDM                       *حمل من هنا*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
******************************  مباشر   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ghadayoussef

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

